# Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?



## gamecop95 (18. November 2008)

*Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi Ich habe ein Komplett-PC aus dem Jahre 2003. 
Hardware-Komponenten:

Prozzesor:
AMD Athlon XP (Barton)
Grafikkarte:
Nividea Geforce FX 5200 (AGP x8)
Mobo:
MSI KT4A (Sockel A)
Festplatte:
Irgend eine Samsung mit 80 GB. (EIDE)
RAM:
2GB DDR Corsair (aufgerüstet) (ursprünglich nur 512MB)
Netzteil:
250Watt
All das sitzt in meinem selbst gemoddeten  gehäuse siehe mein bild.
und die sonstigen Lüfter und DVD,CD Laufwerke.

So jetzt meine Frage: lohnt sich das aufrüsten oder muss ein neuer her? 
Habe allerdings nicht viel Geld (0-400€) um mir ne Gamerkiste zu bauen. 
(Kann net einmal Sims 2, Fifa 08 ruckelfrei zocken geschweige denn von Tactical ops Assault on terror.)
Vor Weihnachten geht warscheinlich nix mehr, die Preise sin zu hoch. 

Was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen??? Was für ne Zusammenstellung könnt ihr mir zeigen?????
Danke im Voraus an alle 
Ach ja in meinem Bios kann ich das System aus high performance einstellen und da die Garantie (3Jahre) sowieso schon weg sind kann ich doch die Einstellung wagen. Und wennn ist eine Leistungssteigerung möglich???

gamecop95


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Kannst alles verkaufen bzw entsorgen.
Außer Speicher und der CPU ist aber der REst quasi wertlos.

However:
Athlon 64 x2/5000+
MSI KA780G
bisserl Speicher, TakeMS oder MDT, ev. Aeneon.
Dazu noch ein kleines bis mittleres NT, z.B. BQT Straight Power E6 mit 450W.


----------



## gamecop95 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Danke für die Antwort doch der CPU ist nur mit 1,2Ghz getaktet (hätt ich noch dazu schreiben sollen)
Ich glaub ehr weniger das ich das zeug wegkrieg. und wenn für wie viel???
Was ist mit der Einstellung High Performance in meinem Bios????? lohnt es sich das näher anzuschauen????
Und ist das Board noch für die alten DDR Module

gamecop95


----------



## gamecop95 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hat niemand ein ähnliches Board das man mit der Einstellung High Performance belegen kann????????????????????????

Brauche Guten Rat!
gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

als 2 Rechner behalten sparen und die später es gibt schon Komplettrechner für 399 € die brauchbar sind
Am besten du sparst noch bis de 500 hast und baust dir dann nen eigenen Rechern

ICh glaub kaum dsa de dafür noch mehr als 50 bekommst


----------



## james07 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

also als erstes: Gebe bitte genau bezeichnung deines CPU bekannt.
Zweitens:"  kannste entsorgen" ist schwachsinn hoch 10, je nachdem was du datteln willst geht die KIste
drittens: wenn das deine Spiele sind die du spielst können die nur ruckeln, CPU läuft nicht mit richtigen TAkt, GK auswechseln mit 30€ wärst du da dabei eine 6800GT256MB oder 850XT bringen ausreichend schub, NT gegen ein 300-350Watt auswechseln
kosten in etwa gebrauchte HArdware50€

Aufrüsten mit 400€ wäre machbar
wenn du auf ein AMD System gehst aber warscheinlich nur mit X2 CPU, AM2+, 4850ATI kArte, 640GB FP WD2GB RAM. Denn Rest nimmst du aus deinen alten Gehäuse. da kommst du in etwa auf 400€ und wenn du das alte loswirst kannst du hier noch anpassen. Aus dem alten sachen sollten so in etwa 60-70€ drin sein. CPU je nach Art, Board 10€, RAM 20-30€.

"Was ist mit der Einstellung High Performance in meinem Bios?"
das haben meine 3 MSI Board´s auch und es ist ein deutlicher Leistungsschub da vorhanden, wahrscheinlich taktet hier MSI im Bios die RAM´S schärfer, idese Einstellungen sind so manuell nicht machbar.


----------



## gamecop95 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort von James07.
hier sind die restlichen informationen zu meinem CPU
*
CPU-Eigenschaften	*
CPU Typ	AMD Athlon XP, 1150 MHz (11.5 x 100)
CPU Bezeichnung	Barton
CPU stepping	A2
Befehlssatz	x86, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE
L1 Code Cache	64 KB
L1 Datencache	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
L2 Cache	512 KB  (On-Die, Full-Speed)

CPU Technische Informationen	
Gehäusetyp	453 Pin PGA
Gehäusegröße	4.95 cm x 4.95 cm
Transistoren	[ TRIAL VERSION ] Mio.
Fertigungstechnologie	6Mi, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu
Gehäusefläche	[ TRIAL VERSION ] mm2
Core Spannung	1.65 V
I/O Spannung	1.6 V
Typische Leistung	53.7 - 60.4 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)
Maximale Leistung	68.3 - 76.8 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)

Mit dem Takt stimmt sowieso irgendwas nicht. ER lief nähmlich mal mit 1,9Ghz doch dann musste ich mein Bios reseten und er läuft nur noch nit 1,2Ghz
Ich hab wohl genug Wissen um zu übertakten aber irgendwie trau ichs mir net zu. 
Frage an James07: 
Welche erfahrungen hast du mit der Einstelllung High Performance gemacht??

gamecop95


----------



## gamecop95 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



james07 schrieb:


> Aufrüsten mit 400€ wäre machbar
> wenn du auf ein AMD System gehst aber warscheinlich nur mit X2 CPU, AM2+, 4850ATI kArte, 640GB FP WD2GB RAM. Denn Rest nimmst du aus deinen alten Gehäuse. da kommst du in etwa auf 400€ und wenn du das alte loswirst kannst du hier noch anpassen. Aus dem alten sachen sollten so in etwa 60-70€ drin sein. CPU je nach Art, Board 10€, RAM 20-30€.



Mein system hat aber nur sockel A und für den CPU brauch ich sockel am2+ und für den ein neues Mobo

gamecop95


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



james07 schrieb:


> Zweitens:"  kannste entsorgen" ist schwachsinn hoch 10, je nachdem was du datteln willst geht die KIste


Nö, zumindest wenn man mit diesem Rechner spielen möchte.
Gamecop95s Angaben zu Folge müsste es ein 1500+ oder so sein, also was ganz kleines, Übertakten kann man hier auch komplett vergessen.


james07 schrieb:


> drittens: wenn das deine Spiele sind die du spielst können die nur ruckeln, CPU läuft nicht mit richtigen TAkt, GK auswechseln mit 30€ wärst du da dabei eine 6800GT256MB oder 850XT bringen ausreichend schub, NT gegen ein 300-350Watt auswechseln
> kosten in etwa gebrauchte HArdware50€


Und dann wissen wir immer noch nicht, wie gut die alten Komponenten sind bzw wie lang sie noch halten werden...
Hier kann man durchaus davon ausgehen, das die meiste Zeit hinter dem System denn davor liegt.

Und noch Geld bei so einem ollen Schinken zu verschwenden ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll, jeder €uro der zum Erhalt aufgewendet wird, ist vergeudet...

Hier sollte man wirklich auf ein neues System sparen und alles neu kaufen, viel kann man ja nicht mehr verwenden, weder NT noch HDD.



james07 schrieb:


> Aufrüsten mit 400€ wäre machbar
> wenn du auf ein AMD System gehst aber warscheinlich nur mit X2 CPU, AM2+, 4850ATI kArte, 640GB FP WD2GB RAM.


Das schaut schon gut aus, aber hier würd ich eher auf 4GiB RAM setzen und auch ein 64bit Vista mitnehmen. 


james07 schrieb:


> Denn Rest nimmst du aus deinen alten Gehäuse.


Kann er aber nicht!
NT muss neu, weil a) zu schwach, b) fehlen wichtige Anschlüsse wie der +12V CPU Stecker.
Die HDD ist noch ein altes P-ATA Modell, außer dem MSI K9N2 Platinum gibts kein Board mit mehr denn 2 P-ATA Ports.
AUch kann man HDDs nur schwer an den Zusatzcontrollern nutzen, entweder sind sie schnarchlahm (JMB36x) oder aber die Chance besteht, das die Platte nicht so richitg erkannt wird (Marvell)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Da muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden. 

Der Barton AMD ist eine 32bit CPU.
Heute Spiele (das fing damals mit Colin McRae Dirt an, wenn ich mich nicht irre) liefen auf einer 32bit CPU gar nicht mehr.
Im Klartext, das Teil ist veraltet.

Dass du dein System nicht aus dem Fenster werfen musst, wie es bei Stefan klang, ist logisch ---- in die Tonne kloppen reicht. 

Nee, ernsthaft, als Internet Rechner reicht das Ding locker. Aber spielen ist nicht mehr drinne.
Du solltest dein Geld zusammen halten und weiter sparen. Du sagst ja selbst, dass du erst nach Weihnachten kaufen willst.

Von daher bietet sich ein gutes, aufrüstfähiges AMD System an.
AM2+ Board, eine schnelle X2 CPU und den passenden RAM, dazu eine ATI 4850. Das ganze lässt sich innerhalb deines Budgets legen und du hast den Vorteil, später auf die modernen und leistungsfähigeren Denebs zu wechseln.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ja,da kann ich zustimmen,den Barthon kannste wegschmeißen,wenn du deine Festplatte behälst(okee ne P-ata is n bißchen veraltert) ,behälst du auch deine Daten und musst nur Gehäuse ,board,Graka und CPU aufrüsten,wo man schon für faire 400-500 € starke Hardware findet,wenn du noch ein wenig übrig hast kauf dir noch ne neue Festplatte und VIsta,wenn du mehr als 2 gb kaufen möchtest 64 bit,was auch zukunftssicherer ist^^


----------



## james07 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ich weiß nicht ob euch Helden aufgefallen ist das sein BARTON mit falschen TAkt läuft!!! Seit wann gab es den mit 100FSB? Stelle mal richtig ein 166 oder 200 und der TAkt wird deutlich höher. 
@Stefan Payne das ich das Netztei vergaß ist richtig aber wenn du lesen würdest siehst du da eine 640GB FP und " mit dem Rest aus dem alten" waren die anderen LAufwerke gemeint ala DVD!
und ob 4GB oder 2GB bzw welches BS er soll sich da selber entscheiden, der Hinweis lief in Richtung seines Budget und da passt Vista schlecht rein(100€ wech)


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

der Takt liegt standartmäßig ,bei glaub bei 133 ,ja,aber trotzdem ,willste mit 1,5 GHz richtig zocken?


----------



## james07 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

genau das ist es was ich meine ihr glaubt es aber wissen es aber nicht! Barton haben FSB 166 und 200, letztens kammen noch die 2800+ mit FSB133 auf welche als mobile mit 1,65Vcore angeboten wurden aber keine richtigen waren.


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

stimmt,sry,ich dachte noch an 1800+ bin da durcheinander gekommen,hast recht ein Barthon hat 166,66 Mhz als FSB


----------



## Gutewicht (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Also ich hab mal was bei Alternate zusammengestellt, wie ich es mir kaufen würde. wenn es zu teuer ist:

1. Alternate ist nicht gerade billig. einfach mal durch den Preisvergleich jagen
2. falls du deine alte festplatte behalten willst, wirds auch noch mal billiger.

Deine LAufwerke und dein case behälste einfach und schon haste einen leistungsstarken Gaming PC


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Barton AMD ist eine 32bit CPU.
> Heute Spiele (das fing damals mit Colin McRae Dirt an, wenn ich mich nicht irre) liefen auf einer 32bit CPU gar nicht mehr.
> Im Klartext, das Teil ist veraltet.


Da fehlte dann aber wohl eher ein Befehlssatz z.B. SSE oder gar SSE2.
Hier gibt es in der Tat schon erste Spiele, die SSE2 voraussetzen, die Marktdurchdringung davon ist ja auch mittlererweile hoch genug, so dass man auf die paar Sockel A Besitzer, die es noch gibt, keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen muss... 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass du dein System nicht aus dem Fenster werfen musst, wie es bei Stefan klang, ist logisch ---- in die Tonne kloppen reicht.


Oder halt eine feierliche außerdienststellung 
Zumindest als Zockrechner...


----------



## Gutewicht (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

was haltet ihr von meiner zusammenstellung?


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ganz gut,nur p35 chipsätze sind nic zu emofehlen und dann noch 30 oben drauf fürn E8400


----------



## james07 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

RAM als 800, ansonsten passt schon. Nach wie vor bin ich der Meinung mit einen AMD System fährt er besser bzw kann mehr mit seinen Buget machen, aber ansichtssache.

Nun das letzte von mir hier: entweder du sagst ich warte noch bis nach Weihnachten bzw bis die neue Generation kommt und steckst paar € rein(etwa 50), oder du sagst ich mache jetzt das besste aus meinen Buget. Bevor hier aber die Köpfe rauchen was du kaufen sollst bzw was empfehlungen angeht, mach dir mal die Mühe und beschreibe mal was du genau machen willst. Den spielen ist nicht spielen und deine alten Spiele gehen auch mit deinen Alten. Also welche Spiele willste den? 
Und empfehlungen mit dem zusatz damit du später aufrüsten kannst ist auch mehr als überholt, da momentan die Branche wieder mal mehr als schnell lebig ist und die Zeiten der Sockel A und FCPGA 370 welche wirklich lang lebig waren vorbei sind.


----------



## Gutewicht (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ganz gut,nur p35 chipsätze sind nic zu emofehlen und dann noch 30 oben drauf fürn E8400




was gibt es denn am p35 auszusetzen? Und in spielen wirste net so einen großen unterschied zwischen e7300 und e8400 merken


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von meiner zusammenstellung?


Naja, eher nicht zu empfehlen, da er mit dem LGA775 System recht schnell wieder gegen 'ne Wand fährt, da nicht aufrüstbar...

Es gibt momentan wirklich kaum eine Alterntive zu AMD...


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

doch ,wär Geld hat nen i7 SYS


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt momentan wirklich kaum eine Alterntive zu AMD...


 
Bei seinem Budget ist ein AMD zwangsläufig. Aber auch sehr gut, denn er kann immer noch aufrüsten.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> doch ,wär Geld hat nen i7 SYS


 
Genau, mit rund 400€. 
Also noch ein Jahr sparen oder was?


----------



## Gutewicht (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, eher nicht zu empfehlen, da er mit dem LGA775 System recht schnell wieder gegen 'ne Wand fährt, da nicht aufrüstbar...
> 
> Es gibt momentan wirklich kaum eine Alterntive zu AMD...



ok wenn er ein amd sys will, dann sollte es aber schon en phenom 9950/9850 sein, da er mit nem amd dual noch viel schneller gegen ne wand fährt wie mit nem intel sys. aber ein phenom is teurer als mein vorgeschlagener e7300, deshalb hab ich mich für ein intel sys entschieden


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ja,warum nich,ne war mehr sarkastisch gemeint


da P35 Chipsätze langsamer sind und der Aufpreis zu P45 * lohnt*


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

und man merkt einen Unterschied zwischen nen E 7 und E8tern


----------



## james07 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Warum beruhigt ihr euch nicht erstmal bis er sich meldet und kund gibt was er eigentlich machen will!


----------



## Gutewicht (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> da P35 Chipsätze langsamer sind und der Aufpreis zu P45 nicht lohnt



Das versteh ich nicht. was willst du damit sagen:

möglichkeit 1: da p35 chipsätze langsamer sind und sich der aufpreis zu p45 *lohnt*
möglichkeit2: da p35 chipsätze (fast)genau so schnell sind wie p45 und sich der aufpreis *nicht lohnt

sry falls ich dich falsch verstanden hab
*


----------



## ATIFan22 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

upsssss,ja,stimmt wird korriegiert


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> da er mit nem amd dual noch viel schneller gegen ne wand fährt wie mit nem intel sys.


Nein, denn wenn die CPU zu langsam ist, kann man 'ne neue reintun, zumindest die nächsten 1,5-2 Jahre, bis die 32nm CPUs kommen, der LGA775 ist tot, wenn da mal was dran sein sollte, ist man angemeiert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> ok wenn er ein amd sys will, dann sollte es aber schon en phenom 9950/9850 sein, da er mit nem amd dual noch viel schneller gegen ne wand fährt wie mit nem intel sys. aber ein phenom is teurer als mein vorgeschlagener e7300, deshalb hab ich mich für ein intel sys entschieden


 
Wieso, der X2 reicht doch dicke, außerdem kann er ja, wenn die CPU wirklich zu langsam werden sollte, den Deneb einbauen, dann rennt alles wieder. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, denn wenn die CPU zu langsam ist, kann man 'ne neue reintun, zumindest die nächsten 1,5-2 Jahre, bis die 45nm CPUs kommen, der LGA775 ist tot, wenn da mal was dran sein sollte, ist man angemeiert...


 
Exakt, Mr. Payne.


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi Also an alle erstmal schönen Dank für die Antworten.
Was die Sache "Was ich spiele " angeht dachte ich mal mit sonem richtigen Kracher an Far Cry 2 oder Assisans Creed (meine Favorits)
Das System von Gutewicht is net schlecht aber glaubt ihr Far Cry läuft mit voller Auflösung (Hab nen 22 Zoller mit 1600x1200) und den höchsten grafikdetails???

Hab mir überlegt ob ich auf ein Phenom sparen soll (ein 4kerner der  recht günstig ist.) Was das AMD System angeht soll ich ehr auf ne ATI Graka setzen oder Nividea (AMD und ATI harmonieren doch besser miteinander oder. ???) 
(Ich werd niemals Vista nutzen da nur ausbremst ohne ende. Enzige Vorteile 64-Bit für 4GB RAM und Dirext 10 oder so??) Hab noch irgendwo XP rumliegen mach dann einfach ein Vista Designe drauf.

Das ich mein System jetzt  *nicht mehr aufrüsten* werde habe ich mich entschieden. Ich will von dem Alten Sdandart weg kommen. Außerdem hab ich so ne Vermutung: Jetzt da die Nehalems draus sin werden doch die Intel Quad Cors billiger vieleicht lohnt sich dann einen zu kaufen ( denk da an so eine q8200 oder einer dieser Reihe).

nochmals Danke für eure antworten 

gamecop95


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> 2. falls du deine alte festplatte behalten willst, wirds auch noch mal billiger.



weis nicht obs sich lohnt da meine jetzt schon 5 Jahre im Einsatz ist.

(vieleicht bau ich se in ein Festplattengehäue und benutz se extern)

gamecop95


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hät ich daran gedacht das mein Gehäuse nicht die Eigenschaften von neuen Hat hät ichs nie gemoddet.

jetzt muss ich mir noch ein neues gehäuse besorgen.

gamecop95


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

1. schreib mal vernünftig! Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs von 

3. Posts hintereinander müssen auch nicht sein dazu gibt es den Ändern-Button.

2. Intel Quad lohnt sich nicht wirklich und günstiger werden die wohl auch nicht (gerade wieder teurer geworden der Q6600, welcher wohl in Frage käme)

Nimm lieber ein AMD System mit Phenom. Da kannst du auch noch später eine besserer CPU einsetzten, weil der Sockel noch ein bisschen hält.
Grafikkarte die schon von anderern empfohlene HD4850 oder wenn du doch noch etwas mehr Geld hast die HD4870. Von Nvidea gibt es in dem Preissegment nichts mit besserem P/L Verhältnis.

Dazu noch günstigen Speicher, eine HDD (z.B. 320GB F1 von Samsung) und ein ordentliches Netzteil (Corsair, Enermax oder Bequiet als Beispiel)

mfg el barto


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Hab mir überlegt ob ich auf ein Phenom sparen soll (ein 4kerner der  recht günstig ist.) Was das AMD System angeht soll ich ehr auf ne ATI Graka setzen oder Nividea (AMD und ATI harmonieren doch besser miteinander oder. ???)


Das ist völlig egal, würd aber momentan eher AMD nehmen, da bessers P/L Verhältnis.
Bei nV hast momentan den Vorteil das die CHipsätze und einige Grafikkarten hybrid Power unterstützen sprich man kann unter gewissen Umständen die Grafikkarte abschalten.



gamecop95 schrieb:


> (Ich werd niemals Vista nutzen da nur ausbremst ohne ende.


 Das ist schlichtweg nicht wahr und eher eine 'Internet Legende'.
Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall...

Das einzige was wirklich stimmt ist der Zustand das sich Vista auf der Platte ziemlich breit macht und man mindestens 20GB, besser 30 oder 40GB für eine Vista Partion ansetzen sollte.


gamecop95 schrieb:


> Enzige Vorteile 64-Bit für 4GB RAM und Dirext 10 oder so??)


Das ist der Hauptvorteil aber nicht der einzige.
Es gibt noch andere Vorteile, die nicht so ganz offensichtlich sind, die man auch erst merkt, wenn man Vista einige Zeit benutzt und erst dann auffallen, wenn man nach langer Zeit Vista wieder mal XP versucht.



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Hab noch irgendwo XP rumliegen mach dann einfach ein Vista Designe drauf.


Dann hast aber nur ein gemoddetes XP und kein echtes Vista...
Und noch Geld in ein 64bit XP zu stecken lohnt echt nicht mehr.


gamecop95 schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich so ne Vermutung: Jetzt da die Nehalems draus sin werden doch die Intel Quad Cors billiger vieleicht lohnt sich dann einen zu kaufen ( denk da an so eine q8200 oder einer dieser Reihe).


Deine Vermutung ist falsch, denn Intel möchte eher das du den Core i7 kaufst denn 'das alte Zeugs', was auch bald durch die Einstellung der Quads verkündet werden wird...
die 65nm Quads sind ja soweit alle eingestellt...


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



el barto schrieb:


> 1. schreib mal vernünftig! Da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs von



Sorry, aber hab gerade nicht viel Zeit und unter Zeitdruck schreibt mann halt etwas "unvernünftiger" trozdem Dank für deinen Rat.
Ja das stimmt das die Quadcor's wieder teurer werden, dass lieg aber am Weihnachtsgeschäft viele Versandhäuser ziehen jetzt schon die Preise ordentlich an. 
@Gutewicht: Ich werd mir meine Hardware bei hoh= Home of Hardware kaufen. Haben immer richtige Schnäppchen. 
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(s0hn3c455ysbnwizjp5tiv45))/default.aspx


el barto schrieb:


> AMD System mit Phenom.


Was stellst du dir unter einem AMD SYSTEM VOR?? 
gamecop95


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

HoH ist gut! Auch der Service ist OK.

Einen Intel würde ich trotzdem nicht nehmen aufgrund der momentan besseren Aufrüstbarkeit bei AMD.

Was Vista angeht stimme ich Stefan voll zu. Vista läuft auf einem guten PC mit genügend Ram sehr gut und schnell! Subjektiv sogar schneller als XP (habe beides auf einem PC, kann daher Vergleichen)

Schrift schon viel besser  gleich schöner zu lesen 

mfg el barto


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Na ja weiß nicht?
Wenn ich jetzt zu dem Entschluss kommen würde mir die Overclocking-Funktionen in meinem Bios näher anzuschauen und vielleicht da noch ein paar Mhz rauszukitzeln und bis ende 2009 zu warten (Da soll angeblich Windows 7 rauskommen) dann hätte ich gleichzeitig mehr Geld in der Tasche um mir ein gutes und ausreichendes System zusammenzustellen. Außerdem sind dann die Spiele (Far Cry 2, AC) auch sehr günstig zu bekommen. (Vielleicht reichts Ja sogar für ein i7 CPU """Träum""") Ne hängt einfach nur davon ab wie viel Geld ich bis dahin zusammengekratzt hab.

mfG gamecop95

P.S. 
Freue mich aber auf weitere Zusammenstellungen (Hab extra ein Ordner erstellt wo alles reinkommt was ich an Systemen krig


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Das Problem ist, das man jetzt noch kaum Aussagen treffen kann, was Ende 2009 ist. Dann gibt es möglicherweise viel bessere CPUs als den i7 (egal ob von Intel oder AMD) 
Außerdem sind heute aktuelle Spiele dann günstig aber es gibt dann andere, die dann neu und viel "besser" sind.
So weit vorrauszuplanen ist sehr schwierig. Besser ist es sich jetzt einen halbwegs guten PC für 400-500€ zu holen. 
Und ob du durch OC genug Leistung aus deinem Rechner kriegst, um damit bis Ende 2009 arbeiten zu können bezweifle ich stark. OC bringt sicher etwas aber so stark wird der Leistungsschub kaum sein (nicht bei der CPU)

mfg el barto


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ja das stimmt im guten und ganzen schon, aber bis dahin hab ich eben das nötige Geld um mir nen ordentlichen PC zu holen untd wenn *Windows 7* sowieso mit 64-Bit kommt kann ich auch zu genügent RAM zurückgreifen. Außerdem hab ich gehört das anfang 2009 AMD ne neue Phenom Reihe rausbringt die* rechenstark *aber auch *stromsparend* ist. Noch einer meine Gründe mein pc zu behalten, ich kann mit dem noch herum experimentieren ,,,,sprich herumschrauben,,,,  

wenn mir allerdings pc Zusammenstellungen vorliegen wäre ich bereit meine Meinung zu ändern



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und noch Geld bei so einem ollen Schinken zu verschwenden ist auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll, jeder €uro der zum Erhalt aufgewendet wird, ist vergeudet...
> 
> Hier sollte man wirklich auf ein neues System sparen und alles neu kaufen, viel kann man ja nicht mehr verwenden, weder NT noch HDD.


Ich hab mich dafür entschieden nix mehr aufzurüsten. 
was haltet ihr von dem Rechner
http://www.cdh-shop.net/catalog/pro...00110&osCsid=sa298bg7prksen33m2d6almfh3j9399v
gamecop95


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

also von komplettrechnern halt ich mal gar nix. da is vll cpu und graka gut aber mainboard, netzteil,usw sind der letzte kack nimm lieber was selber zusammengestelltes.

ich hab da mal was bei hoh zusammengestellt. schaus dir mal an. später kannste dann grad die cpu+evtl. ram aufrüsten.

so long

edit:
ich seh grad dass des kein am2+ board, sondern nur ein am2 board ist. da müssteste dann halt ein anderes nehmen. vll sowas: http://shop.hoh.de/(S(a2buhu45ivahssagahe2dc45))/default.aspx?IT=71029&CT=4578&TY=2&ST=1


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Das nForce Board ist nicht gut! Da auf jeden Fall ein anderes nehmen.

mfg el barto


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ja hab ich ja auch geschrieben. beim mainboard müsste vll mal jemand ein gutes mit am2+ sockel empfehlen. da kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus, da ich seit jahren intel cpu's hab.

so long


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Meine Empfehlung wäre:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg el barto


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ich würde für kommende aufrüstungen ein stärkeres netzteil einbauen. aber ansonsten find ich es echt gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Nö, das reicht eigentlich:



			
				BQT schrieb:
			
		

> Spezifikation: +3,3V: 30A, +5V: 28A, +12V1: 14A, +12V2: 16A, -12V: 0,5A, +5VSB: 3A
> 12V Combined Power: 336W


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ok wenn de meinst 
ich würde halt lieber ein stärkeres einbauen, falls er mal grafikkarte+cpu aufrüstet, könnte es eng werden.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ich würde ein stärkeren PCu nehmen,etwa ein 5000+ oder besser


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Alternativ kann er auch eine Phenom X3 oder X4 nehmen, welche allerdings auch deutlich mehr kosten. Sind aber auch schneller 

Vom X3 halte ich aber persönlich nicht viel. Dann lieber gleich einen X4.

Als Dualcore wäre vielleicht noch der X2 6000+ interessant.

Aber der X2 4850 ist auch nicht langsam und passt noch in den Preisrahmen von 400€. 

mfg el barto

edit: und das Netzteil schafft die auch alle...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Hab mir überlegt ob ich auf ein Phenom sparen soll (ein 4kerner der recht günstig ist.) Was das AMD System angeht soll ich ehr auf ne ATI Graka setzen oder Nividea (AMD und ATI harmonieren doch besser miteinander oder. ???)


 
Ist egal, welchen Grafikchiphersteller du nimmst, sie laufen immer.



gamecop95 schrieb:


> (Ich werd niemals Vista nutzen da nur ausbremst ohne ende. Enzige Vorteile 64-Bit für 4GB RAM und Dirext 10 oder so??) Hab noch irgendwo XP rumliegen mach dann einfach ein Vista Designe drauf.


 
Tja, Vista ist schon ganz großer Müll, keine Frage, aber wenn du dir schon einen neuen Rechner zulegst und nur ein System benutzen willst (nicht so wie ich), dann würde ich dir derzeit nur noch Vistas x64 empfehlen. Die Treiberprobleme sind meist behoben, es läuft stabil, der 4GB RAM wird voll verarbeitet.
XP mit Vista Design drüber ist immer noch XP. 



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Das ich mein System jetzt *nicht mehr aufrüsten* werde habe ich mich entschieden. Ich will von dem Alten Sdandart weg kommen. Außerdem hab ich so ne Vermutung: Jetzt da die Nehalems draus sin werden doch die Intel Quad Cors billiger vieleicht lohnt sich dann einen zu kaufen ( denk da an so eine q8200 oder einer dieser Reihe).


 
Ja, genau und der Weihnachtsmann trägt einen blauen Mantel. 
Nee, das denke ich mal nicht. Intel wird einen Teufel tun, die Preise für die Penryns und Wolfdales zu senken, eher werden die sie vom Markt nehmen.
Schließlich soll man jetzt Core i7 kaufen.
Warum wohl kommen die Mainstreamchipsätze erst später? 



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Na ja weiß nicht?
> Wenn ich jetzt zu dem Entschluss kommen würde mir die Overclocking-Funktionen in meinem Bios näher anzuschauen und vielleicht da noch ein paar Mhz rauszukitzeln und bis ende 2009 zu warten (Da soll angeblich Windows 7 rauskommen) dann hätte ich gleichzeitig mehr Geld in der Tasche um mir ein gutes und ausreichendes System zusammenzustellen. Außerdem sind dann die Spiele (Far Cry 2, AC) auch sehr günstig zu bekommen. (Vielleicht reichts Ja sogar für ein i7 CPU """Träum""") Ne hängt einfach nur davon ab wie viel Geld ich bis dahin zusammengekratzt hab.


 
Du denkst ernsthaft, dass du Ende 2009 Far Cry 2 spielen willst?
Glaube ich nicht, bis dahin gibts schon viel bessere Spiele.
Erinnerst du dich noch an Timeshift?
Genau.... 




el barto schrieb:


> Alternativ kann er auch eine Phenom X3 oder X4 nehmen, welche allerdings auch deutlich mehr kosten. Sind aber auch schneller
> 
> Vom X3 halte ich aber persönlich nicht viel. Dann lieber gleich einen X4.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde beim X2 bleiben, ein 6000+ oder auch 5000+ reicht dicke für alles. Das gesparte Geld (da er ja keinen X4 nimmt) kann er auf die hohe Kante (Deneb) legen.



el barto schrieb:


> edit: und das Netzteil schafft die auch alle...


 
Jep, sollte schon klappen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ist egal, welchen Grafikchiphersteller du nimmst, sie laufen immer.

Das sollte so sein,is auch meistens so,aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

also ich würde auch beim x2 4850 bleiben. der sollte vorerst ausreichen und später würd ich mir dann einen deneb holen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Das sollte so sein,is auch meistens so,aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


 
Kannst du das näher erläutern?



Gutewicht schrieb:


> also ich würde auch beim x2 4850 bleiben. der sollte vorerst ausreichen und später würd ich mir dann einen deneb holen


 
Jep.


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hast du noch nie meinen nvi Lebenslauf gelesen???


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass AMD System nicht mit Nvidia harmonieren.
Was ist dann mit den ganzen Nvidia Chipsätzen für AMD Systeme?


----------



## el barto (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Der 4850 ist wohl die beste Wahl. Und nächstes Jahr hast die Möglichkeit auf den Deneb aumzusteigen.

mfg El barto


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

jo würd ich auch sagen. ist aus p/l sicht das beste was de zur zeit machen kannst


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

das meint ich auch nich,sondern das laufen und ich hatte 4 Jahre nur AMD/Nvidia


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> das meint ich auch nich,sondern das laufen und ich hatte 4 Jahre nur AMD/Nvidia


 
Was für'n Ei?


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

hää?  Was fürn Ei?


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

er meint damit, dass dein satz einfach nur unverständlich war. wenn du einen normalen deutschen satz schreiben würdest, dann könnte man dich auch verstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> er meint damit, dass dein satz einfach nur unverständlich war. wenn du einen normalen deutschen satz schreiben würdest, dann könnte man dich auch verstehen.


 
Exaktomento.


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi nochmals einen schönen Dank an die Zahlreichen antworten.



Gutewicht schrieb:


> also von komplettrechnern halt ich mal gar nix. da is vll cpu und graka gut aber mainboard, netzteil,usw sind der letzte kack nimm lieber was selber zusammengestelltes.



Ja ich hab den halt gerade so reusgefischt da er in mein Buget gut reinpasst. Natürlich will ich mir den Rechner irgendwann selbst zusammen bauen. 
Frage,, wo habt ihr gelesen das der Deneb in den am2+ Sockel eingebaut werden kann oder wird??? bei den i7 gibt's ja auch nen neuen Sockel (den 1366). Und was das spielen von Far Cry im jahre 2009 angeht da habt ihr wohl auch recht bis dahin gibt's viel bessere Games.
Immoment spricht vieles außerdem für ein AMD System da ich die neuen Phenom's die Anfang 2009 rauskommen sehr gut finde. Außerdem stimmt der Preis und ist nicht so wie bei Intel (geb doch keine 300-1000€) für nen CPU aus, wenn viele Games, Programme nicht einmal Many-Core unterstüzung haben (die Sache ist natürlich wieder Zukunft's sicherer)
Die Zusammenstellungen gefallen mir auch sehr gut (Wie gepostet ich speicher alles was ich krieg in einem Ordner) 
Brauch nur noch ein gutes am2+ Board. Die Idee mit dem Screenshot is auch nicht schlecht.

gamecop95


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Wie sieht denn jetzt deine Planung aus?

Kein Komplettrechner sondern was eigenes?


----------



## gamecop95 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ich werd mir  DDR 2 RAM mit 800 Mhz besorgen

Das NT soll für den Deneb (nächste Jahr) minimum 400WATT haben und außerdem ein gutes PFC und wenn möglich soll es auf der seite von The 80 PLUS Program | Home zertifikiert sein.

Für das MOBO brauch ich noch vorschläge auf jedenfall eins mit AM2+

Bei der GRAKA werd ich wohl auf ATI setzen denk da in die Richtun einer Sapphire Toxic R HD 4580 ( oder eine GTX 260 wenn sie billiger geworden ist oder ich noch genügend Geld hab) 

Die Festplatte soll so um die 500 GB bemessen sein.

Wie gesagt beim CPU werd ich auf nen Phenom setzen welcher genau weiß ich noch nicht.

so das ist ein kleines Gerüst meiner Zusammenstellung (Was das geld angeht das soll nach Weihnachten minimum auf 550€ gestiegen sein)

gamecop95


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

1. Coolermaster Silentpro mit 500W.
2. MSI K9N2 Platinum, DKA790GX und irgendeins noch, das ich gerad vergessen hab...
3. Ist OK.
4. Würd hier eher zu einer 640GB Version raten, da neuer, schneller und so weiter, zumindest wenn sie nur 2 Scheiben haben.
5. Phenoms gibts atm noch in 65nm, ab 8 Januar nächsten Jahres auch in 45nm mit einigen Verbesserungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. MSI K9N2 Platinum


 
Du mit deinem MSI, Stefan.... 
Aber nicht jeder braucht einen NForce 750a Chipsatz.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> und irgendeins noch, das ich gerad vergessen hab...


 
.... das immer wieder gern gesehene Asus M3A78 PRO oder das Asus M3A78-T



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 4. Würd hier eher zu einer 640GB Version raten, da neuer, schneller und so weiter, zumindest wenn sie nur 2 Scheiben haben.


 
Jep, bin genau deiner Meinung.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 5. Phenoms gibts atm noch in 65nm, ab 8 Januar nächsten Jahres auch in 45nm mit einigen Verbesserungen.


 
Deshalb auch hier mein Tipp.
Eine günstige X2 CPU kaufen und später auf Deneb umrüsten.


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

1. also netzteil würd ich be quiet oder enermax nehmen
2. 640gb sind gut
3. 4850 is ok / statt gtx 260 lieber 4870 1gb
4. jetzt ein x2 (bsp x2 4850) und dann auf deneb umrüsten


----------



## gamecop95 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi 
Da solll sich doch einmal das hier anschauen

NT
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(s0hn3c455ysbnwizjp5tiv45))/default.aspx?IT=39222&CT=1037&TY=2&ST=1

Mobo
??????????????? MSI oder ASUS

HDD
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(s0hn3c455ysbnwizjp5tiv45))/default.aspx?IT=53243&CT=2617&TY=2&ST=1

Graka
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(s0hn3c455ysbnwizjp5tiv45))/default.aspx?IT=70043&CT=3558&TY=2&ST=1

CPU
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(s0hn3c455ysbnwizjp5tiv45))/default.aspx?IT=54301&CT=4545&TY=2&ST=1

Laufwerke übernehm ich aus meinem alten rechner genauso wie die PCI Karten.

gamecop95


----------



## el barto (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi,

die Links von HoH gehen nicht... Poste mal die Artikelnummern bitte.

Kannst du Festplatte und Laufwerke denn anschließen? Falls die noch IDE Anschüsse haben kann es zu Problemen kommen, weil die neuen Boards nur noch einen IDE haben.

mfg el barto


----------



## gamecop95 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi komisch bei mir gehen die Links aber hier die Bestellnummer:
NT
125916
HDD
132515
Graka
 139816
CPU
133151

Was die EIDE Anschlüsse angeht, mein DVD-Laufwerk und mein DVD-Brenner haben einen diese 'Anschlüsse doch bekanntlich kann man ja 2 Geräte an einen Anschluß machen.

(Doch bevor es soweit kommt das ich mir die Hardware zuleg will ich auf die Einstellung high performance zurückkommen.


james07 schrieb:


> das haben meine 3 MSI Board´s auch und es ist ein deutlicher Leistungsschub da vorhanden, wahrscheinlich taktet hier MSI im Bios die RAM´S schärfer, idese Einstellungen sind so manuell nicht machbar.



Was haltet ihr  von der Einstellung????

 gamecop95


----------



## Gutewicht (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

was is denn das???????????

1.das netzteil is der letzte kack. hier sollte man auf keinen fall sparen. man kauft sonst nur doppelt
2. die hdd is ok
3.die graka is ne 3850. die is nicht mal ansatzweise zeitgemäß. packt doch noch ein paar euro drauf und kauf dir die 4850
4.die cpu ist ein phenom. warum nimmst du nicht einen billigen x2 und rüstet dann auf deneb um

also das versteh ich jetzt alles nicht mehr


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Also mit DEM NT wirds ganz sicher NICHT gehen!
Schau dir mal diesen Artikel an!

Bei NTs gibts auch kein günstig, hier gibts nur gut und billig, dazwischen gibts nicht wirklich was.

Was wirklich gutes wäre z.B. ein Coolermaster Silentpro mit 500W, das kostet zwar ein vielfaches von dem 16€ LC-Power, das leistet aber auch ein vielfaches, auch wenns auf den ersten Blick nicht so scheint.
Auch die Effizienz vom NT ist besser, so dass es weniger warm wird und weniger Energie verplempert.


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ja,ich kann den anderen nur zustimmen 
auf alle Fälle ein besseres NT...
Dann,wenn du ein Gelegenheitspieler bist reicht eine nvi 9600GT oder eine ATI 4670,die is auch wesenltich stromsparender als eine 3850 und fast gleich schnell
Wenn de Vernünftig zocken willst ne nvi 9800/ATI 4850
Den Phenom finde ich gar nich mal schlecht,allerdings rate ich dir nur zu einem quad,wenn du viele Tasks gleichzetig hast,weil sonst lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht


----------



## gamecop95 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi
Es gibt eine erklärung für das NT
Hab gedacht wenn ich dort einspare leist ich mir dem phenom
aber nach euren Meinungen zufolge heißt das jetzt das ich auf ein gutes  NT und ein X2 setzen soll.


Gutewicht schrieb:


> 3.die graka is ne 3850. die is nicht mal ansatzweise zeitgemäß. packt doch noch ein paar euro drauf und kauf dir die 4850


Ja sorry da hab ich mich vertan meinte eigentlich die hier:
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(s0hn3c455ysbnwizjp5tiv45))/default.aspx?IT=69266&CT=1309&TY=2&ST=1

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

der Link funzt nich,schreib nochmal die Artlikelnummer auf
Also wenn du säter aufrüsten willst,dann reicht ein AMD 4400 est mal aus,aber wenn du dir ein 5600 BE kaufst,solltest du sogar erst mal gar nich das Problem des Aufrüstszwangs haben ,da der mom noch für alle Spiele reicht


----------



## gamecop95 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi, verstehe ich nicht, bei mir geht der Link aber egal dann eben die Atikel-Nummer:
* 139498*

Is ne 4850
Hab vorher nähmlich die _4-3 _verwechselt (sry)

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ja,die is dann natürlich okee,also wenn du einen quad haben willst,würde ich mit der Aktion noch auf die Denebs warte,dann haste vllt. auch ein wenig mehr Geld gespart


----------



## gamecop95 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Genau sowas hab ich vorgehabt, doch dann kamen immer diese Meinungen ich soll nen X2 nehmen und das hat mich verwirrt (!!!!!!!!!Will umbedingt ein Quad!!!!!!!). (Ein Quad soll's deswegen sein, weil der Deneb denn ihr immer wieder erwähnt habt mich sehr neugierig gemacht hat. Darauf hin hab ich im Netz mich informiert und so wie ich es einschätze wird es sich lohnen bis 2009 zu warten)
Und das NT war das einzige an dem ich einsparen konnte deshalb hab ich das LC-Power gepostet.
Aber ich warte bis die Denebs draus sind und bis dahin ist dann auch genügend Kleingeld in der Tasche. 

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

genau,so mach das


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Genau sowas hab ich vorgehabt, doch dann kamen immer diese Meinungen ich soll nen X2 nehmen und das hat mich verwirrt (!!!!!!!!!Will umbedingt ein Quad!!!!!!!). (Ein Quad soll's deswegen sein, weil der Deneb denn ihr immer wieder erwähnt habt mich sehr neugierig gemacht hat. Darauf hin hab ich im Netz mich informiert und so wie ich es einschätze wird es sich lohnen bis 2009 zu warten)
> Und das NT war das einzige an dem ich einsparen konnte deshalb hab ich das LC-Power gepostet.
> Aber ich warte bis die Denebs draus sind und bis dahin ist dann auch genügend Kleingeld in der Tasche.
> 
> gamecop95


 
Du kannst ja auch deinen Quad haben.
Aber erst, wenn du den Deneb einbaust.
Jetzt einen Phenom X4 kaufen ist unsinnig, wenn du im Januar sowieso einen Deneb Quad einbauen willst.
Die zwei Monate kannst du auch einen günstigeren X2 nehmen. Der reicht doch dicke bis dahin. Außerdem hast du dann schon etwas Geld für den Deneb.


----------



## gamecop95 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

nö ich wart bis den Deneb rauskommt vorher kauf ich mir nixmehr

gamecop95


----------



## roga01 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Würde ich auch sagen, was anderes wäre Geldverschwendung


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> nö ich wart bis den Deneb rauskommt vorher kauf ich mir nixmehr
> 
> gamecop95


 
Das ist die einzig sinnvolle Maßnahme.


----------



## james07 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

und zum Schluß kommen wir dahin was wir am Anfang gesagt haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



james07 schrieb:


> und zum Schluß kommen wir dahin was wir am Anfang gesagt haben.


 
Ist ja immer das gleiche.
Da denkt der Threadhersteller sich was aus, fragt nach und macht es dann doch so, wie er es anfangs gesagt hat.


----------



## gamecop95 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi
Also, nach dem ich mich definitiv für ein AMD-System entschieden habe das ich mit einem Phemon CPU mit dem Codename Deneb beteiben will, habe ich noch eine Frage: Welches Mobo soll ich für den Deneb nehmen. 
Mir ist wichtig das das P\L stimmt.

Welchen vorschläge könnt ihr mir machen??

gamecop95


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Das ist wirklich eine gute Frage, hier gibts recht viel mit einigen Vor- und Nachteilen.
Bei SB750 BOards wird gern ein S-ATA Port als eSATA genutzt, was ich garnicht mag.
Darunter zum Beispiel MSI DKA790GX und ASUS M3A78[highlight]-T[/highlight].
Hier sticht das Foxconn A7DA-S heraus, das nur ein eSATA Slotblech hat, von den Gigabytes würd ich eher abraten.

Bei den nForce 7x0 Boards gibts auch nur 2 die man erwähnen könnte, mit nForce 750a wäre hier das MSI K9N2 Platinum zu erwähnen, mit nFOrce 780a das ASUS M3N-HT (DLX/Mempipe).


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich eine gute Frage, hier gibts recht viel mit einigen Vor- und Nachteilen.
> Bei SB750 BOards wird gern ein S-ATA Port als eSATA genutzt, was ich garnicht mag.


 
Kann man das im Bios nicht so einstellen, dass der Port wieder normal als Sata Port im IDE Modus genutzt werden kann?
Bei meinem MIIF geht das.

Du kannst auch ein 780G Mainboard kaufen. Aber ich würde auch den 790GX Chipsatz bevorzugen.
Bleibt nur abzuwarten, was mit dem 8xx Chipsatz wird.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Nein, kann man nicht, da der an der blende verbaut ist und physikalisch eine eSATA Buchse bekommen hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, kann man nicht, da der an der blende verbaut ist und physikalisch eine eSATA Buchse bekommen hat


 
Achso, du meinst den, der direkt an der Blende dran ist, ich dachte, du meinst die Ports, die auf dem Board drauf sind.
Stimmt, beim MIIF ist der Anschluss an der Blene auch immer E-Sata, da gehts nichts anderes.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ja, die mein ich ja auch 
Jetztz zähl mal die Ports aufm Board -> 5 (wie z.B. bei meinem A780GM-A), ist auch ein Hauptgrund, warum ich mich damals fürs K9N2 Platinum entschieden hab, neben dem P-ATA Port...

Ich hab auch nix gegen eSATA Ports aber dann sollte man bitte doch entsprechende Zusatzchips verbauen und nicht einfach nur einen vom Chipsatz klauen.
An den S-ATA Lanes des Chipsatzes liegts idR nicht, hier könnte man z.B. einen LAN Port und einen eSATA Port verbauen und trotzdem noch 'nen x4 Slot aufs Board nageln...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, die mein ich ja auch


 
Achso, der Port an der Slotblende ist mit einem Port auf dem Board verbunden?
Ist ja schon mal richtiger Mist. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Jetztz zähl mal die Ports aufm Board -> 5 (wie z.B. bei meinem A780GM-A),


 
Moment, ich muss mal nach den Boards im Netz schauen.....


... aha, ich sehe zwei gewinkelte und drei normale (das Asus).
Ahajaja, das Elitegroup hat fünf auf'm Board.
Das MSI hat vier abgewinkelte und zwei normale, richtig?

Na ja, das stört mich jetzt nicht so, da ich nur 5 sata Ports brauche.
Drei für Festplatten und zwei für die Laufwerke.
Die vierte Festplatte läuft wie auch jetzt über den IDE Controller.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ist auch ein Hauptgrund, warum ich mich damals fürs K9N2 Platinum entschieden hab, neben dem P-ATA Port...


 
OK, den Pata Port brauch ich zwar noch, aber eben nur für eine Festplatte.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nix gegen eSATA Ports aber dann sollte man bitte doch entsprechende Zusatzchips verbauen und nicht einfach nur einen vom Chipsatz klauen.
> An den S-ATA Lanes des Chipsatzes liegts idR nicht, hier könnte man z.B. einen LAN Port und einen eSATA Port verbauen und trotzdem noch 'nen x4 Slot aufs Board nageln...


 
Stimmt, ich kenne eh niemanden, der e-sata benutzt.
Ich hab zwar ein Gehäuse mit E-Sata, trotzdem benutze ich den USB Port davon.


----------



## gamecop95 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hallo warum diskutiert ihr über eATA ports???????????
(das sind doch einfach nur an die Gehäuse-Blende angebrachte ports die von einem SATA Port am MOBO nach außen gefürt werden. Wer benutzt so einen??????)

Brauche immer noch guten RAT für das MOBO
gamecop95


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

DKA790GX, M3A79-T, eventuell Foxconn A7DA-S


----------



## gamecop95 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi
@Stefan Payne:
DKA790GX, M3A79-T, eventuell Foxconn A7DA-S 

das DKA790GX hat onboard Grafik (und ich will keine Onboard Grafik)

das M3A79-T ist einer meiner favous. ,weil keine Onboard Grafik und es gibt es bei hoh zukaufen allerdings mit ca 165 Euros sehr teuer.(und da ich ein MSI Board habe das mir schon seit ca. 5 jahren treu geblieben ist möchte ich weiterhin nicht auf einen anderen Hersteller umsteigen) 

das Foxconn A7DA-S  gibt es nicht bei hoh zu kaufen

aber trozdem dank für die Vorschläge 

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Das is doch egal ob du ne onboard Grafik hast,du kannst ja noch ne Grafikkarte in den PCIe Steckplatz stecken

Du könntes ja z.B auch bei hardwarevewrsand,Alternate odere-bug z.B kaufen


----------



## gamecop95 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Das is doch egal ob du ne onboard Grafik hast,du kannst ja noch ne Grafikkarte in den PCIe Steckplatz stecken


Als erstes will ich den Preis für den onboard chip nicht bezahlen da ich ihn ja sowieso nicht nutze


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Du könntes ja z.B auch bei hardwarevewrsand,Alternate oder e-bug z.B kaufen



Als zweitens ich habe schon gepostet das ich nur bei HoH kaufen will. 
Da die anderen Hersteller teurer sind oder den Service nicht gewährleisten.

gamecop95


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Als erstes will ich den Preis für den onboard chip nicht bezahlen da ich ihn ja sowieso nicht nutze


 
Wenn deine Grafikkarte am Samstag Abend verreckt und du noch dringend was aus dem Netz ziehen willst, wirst du sehr dankbar sein, dass du ein Board mit Grafik im Chipsatz hast. 



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Als zweitens ich habe schon gepostet das ich nur bei HoH kaufen will.
> Da die anderen Hersteller teurer sind oder den Service nicht gewährleisten.
> 
> gamecop95


 
Das ist jetzt aber sehr weit hergeholt.
Woher willst du denn wissen, dass andere Anbieter keine Gewährleistung haben oder einen schlechten Service?


----------



## gamecop95 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber sehr weit hergeholt.
> Woher willst du denn wissen, dass andere Anbieter keine Gewährleistung haben oder einen schlechten Service?



OK das stimmt aber ich bleib bei HoH weils einfach billiger is, außerdem ist das ja meine Sache wo ich die Hardware herbekomm 

Was OnBoard GRAFIK angeht, mit sowas kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, weil wie gesagt der Preis sich erhöht und die Leistung (ich will jetzt nicht sagen "schlecht"), aber nicht so gut ist. 

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

die Grakik ist für spiele nich ausreichend ist,is kjlar,aber deine FX 5200 is auch Schrott und für alles außer Spiele reichen sie ja,als ich mein Nvi Problms hatte,wär ich über ne onboard Grafik mit der man wenigstens den PC benutzen kann zufrieden(überhaupt was),ansonsten geb ich dir recht,onboard Graks sind müll


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> OK das stimmt aber ich bleib bei HoH weils einfach billiger is, außerdem ist das ja meine Sache wo ich die Hardware herbekomm


 
Gut, ist ja deine Entscheidung. 



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Was OnBoard GRAFIK angeht, mit sowas kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, weil wie gesagt der Preis sich erhöht und die Leistung (ich will jetzt nicht sagen "schlecht"), aber nicht so gut ist.
> 
> gamecop95


 
Na ja, ein 780G Mainboard hat eine brauchbare Onboardgrafik drinne und ist recht günstig, aber es geht ja nicht darum, ob die spieletauglich ist, es geht auch darum, dass du eine Ersatzgrafik hast, falls du mal Probleme mit deiner 4850 haben solltest (sie ist defekt und du musst sie wieder an hoh zurückschicken und auf Ersatz hoffen, ja ja ja, frag mich mal, wie lange es dauert, bis du von hoh Ersatz bekommst.  Willst du solange ohne Grafikkarte in der Luft hängen?).
Außerdem erhöht sich der Preis nicht, denn den 780G oder den 790GX Chipsatz bekommst du ohne Onboardgrafik nicht mal.
Die anderen Chipsätze (790FX) sind teurer und haben meist die schlechtere Southbridge.


----------



## gamecop95 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Alles klar aber ich bin halt kein Fan von onboard GRAFIK.
Ich habe es nur erwähnt da ich ein leistugsstarkes MOBO suche das mit dem DENEB in der Zukunft ordentliche Leistung bringt.  


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> die Grakik ist für spiele nich ausreichend ist,is kjlar,aber deine FX 5200 is auch Schrott und für alles außer Spiele reichen sie ja,als ich mein Nvi Problms hatte,wär ich über ne onboard Grafik mit der man wenigstens den PC benutzen kann zufrieden(überhaupt was),ansonsten geb ich dir recht,onboard Graks sind müll


Das ist ja der grund weil ich nen neuen PC will.
@ATIFan22
Ich geb ja zu das meine GRAKA aus den jahren gekommen ist, aber ich will mal dein PC aus dem jahre 2003 angucken wenn du da überhaupt einen hatest und da meine GRAKA veraltet ist ist es doch auch klar das die heutigen onboard chips besser sind oder. 

gamecop95


----------



## Uziflator (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Mit ner Onboard Grafik zb vom M3A78-T lässt sich Cod 4 auf mittlere Details flüssig Spielen habs gestestet. Ich Kann quantenslipstream nur zustimmen sicher is sicher,da die meisten 790 FX Baords schrott sind wegen der SB600 außer dem M3A79-T Deluxe (SB 750).


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Ich geb ja zu das meine GRAKA aus den jahren gekommen ist, aber ich will mal dein PC aus dem jahre 2003 angucken wenn du da überhaupt einen hatest und da meine GRAKA veraltet ist ist es doch auch klar das die heutigen onboard chips besser sind oder.
> 
> gamecop95


 
Logisch, dass heutige Onboardgrafiklösungen besser sind, aber du baust ja eh eine normale GraKa ein.
Das Onboardding schaltest du im Bios aus und gut is.
Wenn du sie mal brauchen solltest (hab is es erwähnt? ), kannst du sie immer noch aktivieren.
Aber letztendlich sind die Boards mit dem Grafikchipsatz 790GX shehr modern und mit einem Bios Update fit für den Deneb.


----------



## gamecop95 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Sorry aber wie erwähnt (und viele meinen das auch) sind onboard chips nur was für Office Rechner und sowas sol nicht in mein PC nochmals sorry aber ich halt eben nix von ob-chips.

Also dann sieht meine Planung für denn deneb so aus

MOBO (OHNE OB-CHIP) für den Deneb.
Wenn das Kleingeld stimmt vielleicht ne 4870 oder auch ne 4870X2 
große 640 GB Spaicher platz
2GB 800Mhz RAM wird fürs erste reichen.(da ich kein Vista nutzen werde)

Ich hoffe nur das der DENEB nicht wie bei den i7 DDR 3 unterstüzung hat sonst wird's eng mit ner leistungsstarken GRAKA.

gamecop95


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Sorry aber wie erwähnt (und viele meinen das auch) sind onboard chips nur was für Office Rechner und sowas sol nicht in mein PC nochmals sorry aber ich halt eben nix von ob-chips.
> gamecop95


 
Und ich sag es nochmal, sooo gaaanz laaaangsam. 

Du benutzt den Onboardchip doch gar nicht, du hast nur eine GraKa in der Reserve, falls deine mal kaputt gehen sollte (was eher passiert als man denkt).
Deshalb mein Rat (und das ändernd sich auch nicht mehr ).
Kauf ein Mainboard mit 790GX Chipsatz. Da kannst du gleich 2 ATI 4870 X² einbauen und hast immer noch die Onboardgrafik, falls dein fettes Gespann abrauchen sollte.


----------



## Lubi7 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

@gamecop95

also mit deiner sturer "anti-onboard Ideologie" solltest wirklich was machen......dringendst. erstens: Die Zeiten wo on-board mist war sind vorbei und zweitens wenn ein MoBo das On-board hat besser und billiger ist als ein ohne on-board..........das sollte man tieeeeef in sich gehen und gründlich nachdenken.

Sehr gute Boards http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a358861.html und http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a365735.html

P.S. Weiss jemand ob es geht oder irgendwann gehen wird, das bei 2D die sparsame On-board geht und bei 3D die Grafikkarte anspringt?  Bei nVidia ist das nur bei langsamen GraKas möglich=also für Müll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Wobei er die Onboard ja noch nicht mal benutzt, er hat sie nur, was nie verkehrt ist. 
Ich habe auch mal gekotzt und musste eine Woche ohne PC rumhocken, weil meine neue GraKa kaputt gegangen ist und mein Händler so lange gebraucht hatte, bis er mir eine neue geben konnte.


----------



## gamecop95 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ok ist ja gut 
aber wenn's möglich wäre würd ich ein board ohne ob-chip nehmen (natürlich muss ich se nicht benutzen da eine GRAKA reinkommt)
ok.
Denk da so an das hier von MSI:
http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(s0hn3c455ysbnwizjp5tiv45))/default.aspx?IT=40456&CT=4579&TY=2&ST=1
und falls das Kleingeld nicht reichen sollte habe ich mir diese alternative rausgesucht:
http://www1.business.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2b/~flN0YXRlPTI3NTAwNTYzODQ=?~template=PCAT_AREA_S_BROWSE&glb_user_js=Y&p_init_ipc=X&~cookies=1
gamecop95


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Ok ist ja gut
> aber wenn's möglich wäre würd ich ein board ohne ob-chip nehmen (natürlich muss ich se nicht benutzen da eine GRAKA reinkommt)
> ok.
> Denk da so an das hier von MSI:
> ...


 
Das MSI hat wieder die grottige SB600.
Was ist dir lieber, eine schlechte SB oder eine Onboardgrafik?

Ach ja, der zweite Link geht nicht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ja,ich kann quanti nur zustimmen,die South bridge is echt miserabel,das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen ,und wenn du vllt. mal nicht zocken willst,dann is eine onboard Graka mir viel lieber als eine Raedon 4870 x² die 170 Watt im Idle zieht

Ach ja und eine FX 5200 war schon damals zum wegwerfen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ...und wenn du vllt. mal nicht zocken willst,dann is eine onboard Graka mir viel lieber als eine Raedon 4870 x² die 170 Watt im Idle zieht


 
Dazu müsste er aber jedes Mal das Kabel an die Onboard anschließen. 
Dafür müsste er sich ein Mainboard mit GeForce Chipsatz kaufen und eine Nvidia Grafikkarte.



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Ach ja und eine FX 5200 war schon damals zum wegwerfen


 
Wie weit bis du denn gekommen. Meine flog glatte 8,4 Meter.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

nur 8,4 m,meine is bis nahc Taiwann geflogen


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ich mein,ich hab Phasen ,wo ich garnich spiele,also 2 monate oder so nich,so meinte ich das


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ich mein,ich hab Phasen ,wo ich garnich spiele,also 2 monate oder so nich,so meinte ich das


 
Weiter ging nicht, der Flur war da zuende.


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ich sag ja,du hängst zu viel in Räumen rum,geh mehr an die Frische Luft,dann is dat kein Problem mehr


----------



## ATIFan22 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

aber iwie kommen wir gerade vom THema ab


----------



## gamecop95 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi 

Was stimmt den mit der Southbrige nicht???

gamecop95


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Die SB600 ist im Vergleich zur SB700/750 deutlich schlechter, vor allem im AHCI Modus.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

kennst du meine nvi story,besonders die der FX 5200,dann weiste was ich fürn Prob mit der habe,ja und der CHipsatz is wirklich wichtig für dei Leistung,auhc das OC potenzial,also hör auf den WEisen Quanti


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> kennst du meine nvi story,besonders die der FX 5200,dann weiste was ich fürn Prob mit der habe,ja und der CHipsatz is wirklich wichtig für dei Leistung,auhc das OC potenzial,also hör auf den WEisen Quanti


 
Dich meine ich ja auch nicht. Du kannst eine GraKa immerhin weiter werfen als ich.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ja,ich weiß,war auch an gamecop gerichtet


----------



## gamecop95 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Also jatzt mal  ne Zusammenfassung meines Themas:

Ich habe am Anfang gepostet das mein PC in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich ihn gerne aufrüsten wollte. Doch mir wurde davon abgeraten. Dann versuchte ich durch ein bisschen OC und mit der einstellung High Performance in meinem Bios noch ein bisschen Leistung reus zu kitzeln, doch darauf kammen keine "wirklichen" Vorschläge oder sonstiges.
Dann habe ich die Zusammenstellungen bekommen, da ich nen Rechner unter 400€ wollt. Hier kamen die Vorschläge noch zu sparen und (auf den Denenb). Der Deneb hat mich neugierieg gemacht und so hab ich mich im Netz erkundigt und da ich mich entschloßen habe auf den Deneb zu warten suchte ich jetzt nur noch  Vorschläge für ein Passendes MOBO.
Bei dem MOBO kommt es mir darauf an das es von MSI ist. Das mit der Onboard Grafik hab ich jetzt eingesehen, da sie manchmal ziemlich nützlich werden könnte.
Und jetzt habe ich ein MOBO vorgeschlagen das von MSI ist und in mein Buget reinpasst (allerdings noch ohne ob-chip). In den letzten post's kam das was von der Southbrige und da ich auch keine auf meinem Board habe, hab ich nicht soviel Ahnung davon. Die ist doch nur zur Kühlung da oder.
Sorry für den vorherigen post werd ihn gleich ändern sorry

gamecop95


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was soll der Quatsch mit dem "ich brauche keine SB"?
> Bist du dir überhaupt im Klaren, was du da schreibst?
> 
> Die SB ist die Southbridge und wichtiger als du denkst.



Och, die SB ist doch nicht so wichtig, da steckt doch nur der PCI, die S-ATAs, P-ATA Port, BIOS Interface und noch ein paar andere Dinge dran 

However:
Die SB600 hat z.B. Probleme mit dem M$ AHCI Treiber von Vista, auch hat sie hier und da noch ein paar kleine Wehwechen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Also jatzt mal ne Zusammenfassung meines Themas:
> 
> Ich habe am Anfang gepostet das mein PC in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich ihn gerne aufrüsten wollte. Doch mir wurde davon abgeraten. Dann versuchte ich durch ein bisschen OC und mit der einstellung High Performance in meinem Bios noch ein bisschen Leistung reus zu kitzeln, doch darauf kammen keine "wirklichen" Vorschläge oder sonstiges.


 
Ältere System zu übertakten um damit an neuere ranzukommen ist meinst nicht sehr sinnvoll.



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich die Zusammenstellungen bekommen, da ich nen Rechner unter 400€ wollt. Hier kamen die Vorschläge noch zu sparen und (auf den Denenb). Der Deneb hat mich neugierieg gemacht und so hab ich mich im Netz erkundigt und da ich mich entschloßen habe auf den Deneb zu warten suchte ich jetzt nur noch Vorschläge für ein Passendes MOBO.
> Bei dem MOBO kommt es mir darauf an das es von MSI ist. Das mit der Onboard Grafik hab ich jetzt eingesehen, da sie manchmal ziemlich nützlich werden könnte.


 
Der Deneb ist auch ein Grund zu warten. 
Onboardgrafik kann man immer haben, man braucht sie halt nicht zu benutzen, aber wenns mal eng werden sollte, hat man eine Grafikkarte quasi "eingebaut" mit der man schnell weitersurfen kann, wenn die eigentliche GraKa nicht mehr will.
Hmm, MSI Board...
Warum gerade MSI?
Wie wäre es mit dem hier, oder ist das zu teuer?



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Und jetzt habe ich ein MOBO vorgeschlagen das von MSI ist und in mein Buget reinpasst (allerdings noch ohne ob-chip). In den letzten post's kam das was von der Southbrige und da ich auch keine auf meinem Board habe, hab ich nicht soviel Ahnung davon. Die ist doch nur zur Kühlung da oder.


 
Tja, die Southbridge ist, wie Stefan schon gesagt und gezeigt hat, sehr wichtig und hat nichts mit irgendeiner Kühlung zu tun. Im Gegenteil, sie muss ebenso gekühlt werden wie die Northbridge.



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Sorry für den vorherigen post werd ihn gleich ändern sorry


 
Kein Thema, ich habe meinen inzwischen auch angepasst.


----------



## gamecop95 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Hi das Board gefällt mir hier die Betellnummer bei HoH (dort gibts das auch):
139541

Guter Vorschlag.

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - MSI KA790GX

das wird ich empfelen,wenn du nich vorhast Crossfire zu benutzen,was auhc nich empfehlenswert is


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

1. Übertakten wird teilweise etwas arg gehypt.
Wenn man auf ein stabiles System wert legt, sollt man die Finger davon lassen, da man *eh nicht so weit übertakten kann, als dass es sich lohnen würde*

Eine CPU von 3GHz auf 4GHz zu übertakten ist zwar nett, aber das erste Problem ist, das sich die CPU eh meist die Eier schaukelt, auch beim zocken (zumindest teilweise), das andere ist, das die Performance der CPU maßlos überbewertet wird.

Und Grafikkarten sind meist schon sehr nahe am maximal möglichen gebaut.
Ob ich meine GPU jetzt von 650 auf 750MHz übertaktet macht maximal 7,5% aus, vielleicht kommst du mit sehr viel Glück in die Nähe der 15%, aber das eher nicht.


Nochwas zur SB:
Bei den AMD Chipsätzen konnte man eher die NB (AMD-8151 bzw 8131 oder 8132) weglassen und nur die SB (AMD8111) aufs Board klatschen, wie es z.B. Tyan bei einem oder 2 BOards getan hat.
Umgekehrt gehts, wie oben gesagt, nicht so wirklich...


ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM2+ - MSI KA790GX
> 
> das wird ich empfelen,wenn du nich vorhast Crossfire zu benutzen,was auhc nich empfehlenswert is


Ich nicht, da es nur ein umgebasteltes 780G Board ist, ACC kann das Board nicht.

Hier kann man also gleich das KA780G nehmen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ja,Steffan,obwohl ich selbst in viele AM2+ boards Threads mitgewirkt habe....,welches is das beste board mit 790 GX/750 SB ,was ein vernünftiges Bios hat,auch mit ein paar OC FUnktionen,auch wenn ich kein extreme ocer bin .(hab auch deinen Beitrag vorher gelesen) ,welches unter 100€ kostet....


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,Steffan,obwohl ich selbst in viele AM2+ boards mitgewirkt habe....,welches is das beste board mit 790 GX/750 SB ,was ein vernünftiges Bios hat,auch mit ein paar OC FUnktionen,auch wenn ich kein extreme ocer bin .(hab auhc deinen Beitrag vorher gelesen) ,welches unter 100€ kostet....


 
Das hier hat die 790GX drauf und kostet unter 100 Euro.
die anderen Boards kosten alle über 100 €.
Du kannst aber auch bei DFI, MSI, Asus und Gighabyte nach 790Gx Mainboards gucken und dir da deinen Favoriten zulegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,Steffan,obwohl ich selbst in viele AM2+ boards mitgewirkt habe....,welches is das beste board mit 790 GX/750 SB ,was ein vernünftiges Bios hat,auch mit ein paar OC FUnktionen,auch wenn ich kein extreme ocer bin .(hab auhc deinen Beitrag vorher gelesen) ,welches unter 100€ kostet....





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hier hat die 790GX drauf und kostet unter 100 Euro.
> die anderen Boards kosten alle über 100 €.
> Du kannst aber auch bei DFI, MSI, Asus und Gighabyte nach 790Gx Mainboards gucken und dir da deinen Favoriten zulegen.


Genau, das ist das einzige unter 100€.
Empfehlen würd ichs eher nicht, da es eine recht mickrige CPU Spannungsversorgung eher nicht...

Hier ist das beste wohl das Foxconn A7DA-S sein, das für etwas über 100€ verfügbar ist.
Die Ausstattung davon ist aber recht mickrig, außer dem Board liegt nicht wirklich was in der Schachtel.


PS: deine F Taste klemmt a bisserl


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

hmm,okee danke,dann werd ich wohl noch 30 € mehr zusammenkratzen müssen-_-


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> hmm,okee danke,dann werd ich wohl noch 30 € mehr zusammenkratzen müssen-_-


 
Lieber 30 Mücken mehr ausgeben als später ständig am Gehäuse zu kratzen, weils nicht richtig läuft. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> PS: deine F Taste klemmt a bisserl


 
Jep, nimm lieber die ph Taste.


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Och, das nicht aber sich dauernd ärgern, weil z.B. die Lüftersteuerung nur mit 4 Pin Lüfter funzt, man keine nennenswerte Hardware Monitoring Option verbaut hat und das Layout a bisserl bescheuert ist, wie beim ECS A780GM-A (gut, der erste Punkt trifft auch aufs MSI zu)...

Hier will ich mein Abit AA8XE wieder haben, da war die Lüftersteuerung richtig genial, auch HW Monitoring, aber leider nur Single Core P4 waren möglich...


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ja,klar SteFan
,die werd ich entklemmen


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> ja,klar SteFan
> ,die werd ich entklemmen


 
Bei dir klemmt die F Taste, nicht die Umschalttaste.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

vllt. klemmen ja auch beide Tasten


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> vllt. klemmen ja auch beide Tasten


 
Nicht immer so 

Wir sind also beim MSI Mainboard mit 790GX Chipsatz hängen geblieben, was kommt noch?


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

okee,ja,also ich denke ,das MSI besser ist als Asus,jedenfalls das PCB,allerdings hat MSi kein gutes layout,was meint ihr??


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ich würde Asus nehmen, aber er möchte halt lieber MSI.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

warum Asus,weil die so einzigartig schief sind,ne ausnahme


----------



## gamecop95 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Ja die Vorschläge gefallen mir.
Doch mir kommt jetzt die Überlegung ob ich einfach warten soll bis der Deneb rauskommt und in erste Komplett-PC's eingebaut ist und eines dieser MOBO's zu nehmen (hier hab ich die Garantie das der Deneb läuft (-
gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

wenn du ein BIOS flashen kannst,dann is das kein Problem auf aktuellen AM2+ boards


----------



## gamecop95 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

So, ich bin auf den internet shop planet4one gestoßen und mir gleich ma ne Zusammenstellung gemacht. (CPU fehlt da ich den Preis für den Deneb nicht hab)

Art der Hardware     Bezeichnung     Preis 

Motherboard    MSI K9A2    € 73,92
RAM    DDR2 2x1024MB PC800 Kingston    € 19,40
HDD    250GB Maxtor DiamondMax    € 37,37
Netzteil     LC Power SILENT Giant    € 31,13
Grafikkarte     Sapphire Radeon HD 4650    € 71,79
Gehäuse     Sharkoon Revenge Economy-silver    € 31,58

hab beschloßen das ich sone leistungsstarke Graka wie die 4850 nicht brauch.

gamecop95


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Das ist kein gutes System.
Einmal ein mieses Netzteil, das nach einiger Zeit den Geist aufgeben wird und ggF den NT killt, dazu ist das Board auch nicht besonders.
Ich nehm mal an, du meinst das K9A2 CF, oder?


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

ja,mieses AM2 board,nimm lieber ein besseres,kann ich nur empfehlen ,das NT is für die Tonne,nimm ein vernünftiges,ka z.B Seasonic,be quiet oder Emermax,dann die HD 4650 is schlecht wegen dem Speicher ,dann nimm lieber gleich die HD 4670 die auch für alle Spiele auf mittleren bis hohen Details gut genug rendert


----------



## gamecop95 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Also ich nehm gern Kritik in kauf, aber ich will dan nacuh ein guten vorschlag.
Z.B. eine zusammenstellung von planet4one unter 450 €

gamecop95


----------



## gamecop95 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

So was haltet ihr davon??

NT:
425 Watt Enermax PRO82+ 425W ATX 2.2 (EPR425AWT) Produktdetail Planet4one GmbH

Mobo:
MSI DKA790GX, 790GX (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) (7550-050R) Produktdetail Planet4one GmbH

Graka:
1024MB PowerColor Radeon HD 4670 PCS, GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (R73K-TI3) Produktdetail Planet4one GmbH

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*



gamecop95 schrieb:


> Also ich nehm gern Kritik in kauf, aber ich will dan nacuh ein guten vorschlag.
> Z.B. eine zusammenstellung von planet4one unter 450 €
> 
> gamecop95



ja,wie schon gesagt Marken NT mit 500 Watt,kann aber auch ein wenig weniger seinz.B be quiet,dann mind. ne Redaon 4670 oder besser z.B 4830,woll das p/l nich optimal is,lieber 4850 dann z.B dsa MSI DAK 790 GX Platinum


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Wenn dir die Grafikkarte reicht, dann kannst du zulangen.
Board und NT sind in Ordnung.


----------



## gamecop95 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Meine alte Fetplatte werd ich dann wokl in ein HDD-Case reinbauen 
................................
Thema: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/31619-kann-man-ein-hdd-case-modden.html

gamecop95


----------



## ATIFan22 (29. November 2008)

*AW: Mein älteres PC-System aufrüsten?*

Da du ja ziemlich viel spielen willst,könntest du dich auch nach einer nV 9600 GT umschauen,die is im Durchschnitt 10%-15% schneller,verbraucht zwar gerade im 2d Betrieb wesentlich mehr Strom,aber da du ja haupsächlci zocken willst geht das in Ordnung

512 MB Gainward GeForce 9600GT DDR3 (471846200-9245) Produktdetail Planet4one GmbH

Wenn nich,die HD 4670 kann ich nur weiterempfehlen,für Gelegenheitsspieler ,auch wenn die 9600 GT ein wenig schneller ist


----------

